# Another Sex Determination request



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello everyone. I am new to the hobby and have gotten a fantasic duo of Blue Sip's from dmartin72 of this board. I cannot for the life of me tell if these are both males? David thinks they are, and I think they are but I just want to be sure. You can see pictures of them in this thread. They are the first pictures in the Thread. http://www.dendroboard.com/phpBB2/viewt ... sc&start=0

Any Idea's? If they are both male I would like to add a female to the family. I read that this combination is preferrable.

Thanks for looking and I hope someone can help.

Oh I dont know exactly how old they are, but they are adults. And the lighter one seems to MAYBE be trying to call, he flutters his throat but it doesn't bubble out and I can't hear any noise so I may be completely wrong :lol:


----------



## dmartin72 (Oct 27, 2004)

They are both about 1 1/2 years old and to my knowledge, they have never wrestled.

Blue Sipaliwini


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Thanks for the age verification


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

They are being snuggly today???


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

I answered your other post too, Congrats on your new frogs, they are awesome (I've seen 'em in person) 

I would vote with David and you, both males. Scott Menigoz has Sips so PM him to see if he has a female. I may be wrong but I think David might have gotten them from him.

Good Luck,
Mike


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Mike! Thanks so much for the info. I will definately try to contact Scott Menigoz  

These are the cutest frogs, I am so loving them! I feel so lucky to have been able to get them from David.


----------



## Dunner97074 (Sep 19, 2004)

And you know they have been taken care off as David is a great frog keeper, it shows in his vivs.

As far as Scott, beware if you go to his house you'll leave with a lot more than you intended to. Seriously, Scott doesn't advertise all that often but he has plenty to choose from. Last time I was there he had ~50 froglets, ~40 juvis, and ~30 subadults and that was just his azureus! :shock: He has a lot of mints too. Plus other stuff.

Good Luck and let me know how you make out.
Mike


----------



## Kiari43 (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey guys  Just wanted to update you. I was able to locate a 6month old female Sip from Aarons, I will be getting her next weekend. I hope she does alright in the viv with the two gents, if not I have a back up ready until she gets a little older. The boys are doing great! Eating tons, which is great because my cultures are producing a LOT!


----------

